# Basic sept 4th



## CanadianGrunt (20 Jul 2006)

Hey I just got my call today I do my swear in aug 24th and basic starts Sept 4th for me. 
I'm RCR Infantry, anyone else have this date?


----------



## PaulD (21 Jul 2006)

I'll be there .  Got selected for DEO Sig O back in March.


----------



## HiredGoon10 (21 Jul 2006)

I'll be there. I'm definitely looking forward to it, should be some good times. PPCLI infantry here. 

See you guys there.


----------



## mechanic_chick (23 Jul 2006)

You guys are the week after us. G'luck and see yahs there!


----------



## Rubes (24 Jul 2006)

Is this the Borden BMQ?  If so, I will also be there.

Combat Engineer  ;D


----------



## HiredGoon10 (24 Jul 2006)

Well the plans have changed for me. Same start date (Sept 4th) but instead of heading to St. Jean, I'm heading to Borden. I'm not sure if thats good, bad, or doesn't make a difference. Oh well, less travel time!


----------



## MacIsaac (24 Jul 2006)

I will be there. If we are talking about St. Jean.

Combat Engineer


----------



## NavComm (24 Jul 2006)

HiredGoon10 said:
			
		

> I'll be there. I'm definitely looking forward to it, should be some good times. PPCLI infantry here.
> 
> See you guys there.



How do you know you're going PPCLI?


----------



## Jake (24 Jul 2006)

My BMQ will also start on September 4th in Borden, I will be regular force Infantry Soldier in RCR as well.


----------



## HiredGoon10 (24 Jul 2006)

NavComm said:
			
		

> How do you know you're going PPCLI?



I requested PPCLI and was told that is what I got, which battalion exactly they couldn't say.


----------



## NavComm (25 Jul 2006)

Yeah there was a guy in my bmq that was told that too. He VR'd right after grad because he had gone around telling everyone he was PPCLI and making quite a fuss about it. A few days before grad all the reg f guys were taken to a room and given their orders. He got RCR. I heard he's now trying to enlist in the AirForce.


----------



## HiredGoon10 (25 Jul 2006)

Well if PPCLI is not in the cards for me well than that's fine too. I'd be perfect content with RCR.


----------



## NavComm (25 Jul 2006)

That's good to hear. I tried to tell the other guy there was no shame in either, he should be proud to serve in whatever regiment he's put in to, but he had his little heart set on PPCLI. Good luck at bmq!


----------



## Strategic (25 Jul 2006)

I am on the 4th two was told RCR Infantry I go to Saint Jean


----------



## MacIsaac (26 Jul 2006)

So what are you guys doing for working out. I have been running every other day and doing push-ups every day.


----------



## medic269 (27 Jul 2006)

St. Jean on the 4th, Med Tech....


----------



## medic269 (29 Jul 2006)

Not too many people going to st jean I guess


----------



## Strategic (2 Aug 2006)

I am going to Saint Jean It s weird that some other guys who are going RCR infantry are going to Borden and I am going to Saint Jean and am RCR infantry. (so I was told) it doesn't matter where I go but it would be good to stick with others that could be posted to your same unit.

As for getting ready for BMQ I work out at the GYM 5 days a week each day is a different muscle. Within that work out I will through in a swim or a 45 min elliptical cardio. Lately it has been a swim. Every other night I go for a run which is about 3.5 to 4 km.

When I stared working out I was 230 I now weigh 209 which I think is a good result. Anyways who is going Saint Jean I will see you there.


----------



## Jake (4 Aug 2006)

Here is a link to CFB Borden's website, I didn't find much BMQ related information on it though.
http://www.borden.forces.gc.ca/cfb_borden/index_e.asp
And St Jean if you don't already know it.
www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca


----------



## Talon16 (4 Aug 2006)

I'm currently on my BMQ at Aldershot and I'm on my third week. BMQ is one of the greatest experiences I've ever had. I've met so many great people and my platoon instructors are funny as hell. The whole course is just one great time, you guys enjoy!



                   Cheers,

                                    Pte. Dornan, WNSR


----------



## Jaxson (8 Aug 2006)

for me BMQ will also start on September 4th in Borden, going Infantry. 
see you all there, goodluck.


----------



## mechanic_chick (8 Aug 2006)

Btw , You guys who start like the week after ours ( Aug 28th ) have the 13 Week basic , we only have the 11   ;D


----------



## Jake (8 Aug 2006)

Right on.


----------



## startbutton (8 Aug 2006)

All those going to Borden for recruit trg 
See ya there as your staff


----------



## medic269 (8 Aug 2006)

Anyone heading to St. Jean from Ottawa?


----------



## HiredGoon10 (8 Aug 2006)

So far it looks like we got four members heading to Borden September 4th...

Jake
Rubes
Jaxston

and myself. I look forward to meeting you all and startbutton. I'm getting a bit anxious to leave already.


----------



## lukek22 (8 Aug 2006)

I'll be there as well, sig op.

Good luck all, and look forward to working with you all and the staff.


----------



## inferno (10 Aug 2006)

I'm DEO Pilot. Sept. 4th 2006. St. Jean.


----------



## MacIsaac (10 Aug 2006)

Well I thought I would make a list of everyone going to St. Jean.
MacIsaac
CanadianGrunt
D609
Strategic
medic269
inferno

If I missed anyone let me know.


----------



## medic269 (12 Aug 2006)

And so it starts.  I just got back from the store, after dropping $180.00 on stuff for BMQ.  It seems like there's more than needed on the list but I'm not gonna be "that" guy who shows up without the required list items.  Anyone else getting antsy?


----------



## Chief (12 Aug 2006)

I'll be in St. Jean Sept. 4 for BMQ.  Comm. Research


----------



## SoF (12 Aug 2006)

I'm on bmq right now in Borden going to week 8. All I can say is try to get in the best shape you can because your body will fall apart as the weeks go on. The running isn't a really a problem; you'll only go on like 6 runs your whole course, starting at 3k going to 6k. Our pt started week 2 and end week 5; aside from running you'll do a little swimming, medicine ball training, training bikes, weight training (if you can even call it that lol). Basic is not easy but you get out what you put in. I got a little less than 2 weeks to go and I'm finished. Week 8 is all field training and week 9 is grad week. Cya all later


----------



## govenor_mac (13 Aug 2006)

My son is in Borden now and is getting recoursed Sept 4th. Doesn't SQ follow the 9th week? He is with the understanding that it is an 11 week course now.


----------



## medic269 (13 Aug 2006)

13 weeks actually.  We start the 4th and finish Dec. 1st.


----------



## govenor_mac (13 Aug 2006)

Wow...thanks.


----------



## MacIsaac (15 Aug 2006)

I added you Chief. Anyone else just let me know

MacIsaac
CanadianGrunt
D609
Strategic
medic269
inferno
Chief


----------



## Wood973 (17 Aug 2006)

I'm being sworn in tomorrow and was told I was going to St Jean for the 4th.  Infantry all the way baby


----------



## Chief (17 Aug 2006)

Where are you swearing in Wood973?


----------



## MacIsaac (17 Aug 2006)

I added Wood. I was sworn in yesterday in Toronto.

MacIsaac
CanadianGrunt
D609
Strategic
medic269
inferno
Chief
Wood973


----------



## Chief (17 Aug 2006)

I swear in tomorrow in Barrie.  I'm pretty excited.  Looking forward to BMQ.


----------



## Chaz (17 Aug 2006)

Hey guys, 
I have my fitness test on Monday, and I was told by the CFRC, that if all goes well, quick and smooth,
I could be in basic for the 4th. I really hope it does. 
I am in Ottawa, going for reg force infantry, RCR
hope I can make it in time to see you guys there


----------



## SoF (18 Aug 2006)

I'll be gone before you guys get up here but good luck anyway. I graduate on thursday ;D; just in time as my body is falling apart. Words of advice; take care of yourself; injuries can occur at anytime, get used to doing things fast as it'll be difficult your first few weeks to meet the timings ( getting ready in 25min for breakfast), setup your combats at night so they are ready to slip on in the morning, swiffers can be your friend but never depend on them completely, more tips when I get back. Later.


----------



## govenor_mac (18 Aug 2006)

Add Macleod to the list for Borden...starting Sept 4th.


----------



## HiredGoon10 (19 Aug 2006)

Borden...

Jake
Rubes
Jaxston
lukek22
govenor_mac

and myself.


----------



## Temoid (19 Aug 2006)

I'm going to St. Jean myself.


----------



## MacIsaac (19 Aug 2006)

St. Jean

MacIsaac
CanadianGrunt
D609
Strategic
medic269
inferno
Chief
Wood973
Temoid


----------



## Wood973 (21 Aug 2006)

chief said:
			
		

> Where are you swearing in Wood973



CFRC Hamilton.


----------



## MacIsaac (21 Aug 2006)

12 more days guys I can't wait


----------



## Jaxson (22 Aug 2006)

I just cant sleep no more, ive been goin to bed at 5am and waking up at 8am, im just to damn excited about going to borden now.


----------



## Chief (22 Aug 2006)

I'm getting pretty nervous/excited.  Are you flying out of Toronto Sept. 2nd at 0810 MacIsaac?


----------



## Wood973 (22 Aug 2006)

God damn, how come I'm flying out of crappy Hamilton when you guys get to leave from Pearson.  Knowing my luck I'll be in a cramped dash-8.

Anyone else flying out of Hamilton Airport at 0700h on Sept 2nd?   Also is anyone flying into Montreal Trudeau airport at 0810h on the same day?


----------



## MacIsaac (22 Aug 2006)

Ya I'am Chief I will see you there I guess


----------



## Chief (22 Aug 2006)

Right on.  I'm getting a wee bit nervous.


----------



## MacIsaac (22 Aug 2006)

Me not so much nervous more excited then anything


----------



## Chief (22 Aug 2006)

Hey Wood we arrive at 0921h and I know of at least a half dozen on that flight so If no one is flying with you I'd suggest waiting the hour+ for us and save some coin.


----------



## Chief (22 Aug 2006)

I'm excited one day then nervous the next.  That being said I am pretty pumped.


----------



## Jaxson (22 Aug 2006)

You all memorize your S/n like you were told to?


----------



## MacIsaac (22 Aug 2006)

Wood973 said:
			
		

> God damn, how come I'm flying out of crappy Hamilton when you guys get to leave from Pearson.  Knowing my luck I'll be in a cramped dash-8.
> 
> Anyone else flying out of Hamilton Airport at 0700h on Sept 2nd?   Also is anyone flying into Montreal Trudeau airport at 0810h on the same day?




Well I have to drive 2 hours west to fly an hour east. It's out of my way. Ya wait with us I know of 4 but they said if there's more then 9 they will send a bus and do you guys know your course number mine's 0003


----------



## Chief (22 Aug 2006)

I've memorizes my s/n but mine is pretty easy.  My course number is also 0003.


----------



## MacIsaac (22 Aug 2006)

Ya I have my s/n in my head


----------



## Wood973 (22 Aug 2006)

So you guys are all flying into Trudeau?  I'll wait for your flight so if taxis are need we can all split on them.  I won't be hard to miss with my Kit bag and OD backpack.


----------



## medic269 (22 Aug 2006)

I'm gonna be bussing in from Ottawa so I think I might SoL on my own.  Haven't been sworn in yet so Im not sure what day I'll be arriving.


----------



## MacIsaac (22 Aug 2006)

Our flight arrives at 0925 I believe

*Edited for grammer*


----------



## Strategic (23 Aug 2006)

I just got sworn in yesterday in Kingston. I got my S/N number used it at Running Room to save 10% also.

One thing that I have been trying to do is memorize the ranks for all three branches you can find pictures of the ranks on the DND website. This way I wont call someone by the wrong rank and get push ups for everyone.

Anyways I can't wait to get there and meet you guys. Only twelve days left.


----------



## MacIsaac (23 Aug 2006)

Strategic when and how are you getting to St. Jean


----------



## Strategic (23 Aug 2006)

My Girl is driving me up on the sunday I will probally get dropped off at around 3:00 (15:00) Why?


----------



## MacIsaac (23 Aug 2006)

Just wondering of you were flying or not


----------



## Strategic (23 Aug 2006)

I am only a 3 1/2 hour drive away it would be cool to fly though I have never been in a plane before


----------



## MacIsaac (24 Aug 2006)

It will be my first time flying


----------



## Wood973 (24 Aug 2006)

It's over rated guys.  My old job used to fly me all over the country and after a while it really sucks.

Anyways, do you Toronto guys know your flight number?  This way I can meet you at your gate.


----------



## medic269 (25 Aug 2006)

Sworn in today!  Ill see if I can post some pics.  Anyone gonna be at the bus station on the 3rd who wants to share a cab?


----------



## Dank (25 Aug 2006)

St. Jean on the 4th. PPCLI Inf

See ya there.


----------



## MacIsaac (25 Aug 2006)

Updated the list to add Dank, Wood my flight number is 201 flying with westjet, and Congrats Medic 



St. Jean

MacIsaac
CanadianGrunt
D609
Strategic
medic269
inferno
Chief
Wood973
Temoid
Dank


----------



## Dank (25 Aug 2006)

Anyone going to st jean from BC and flying outta Vancouver on the 2nd in the morning? (other than the ones sworn in with me)


----------



## Temoid (25 Aug 2006)

I'm flying out of vancouver at 11 pm, sep 2nd.


----------



## inferno (25 Aug 2006)

Did anyone else get the frantic phone call from their CFRC today saying.. "We messed up, you fly out Sunday the 27th, and start on the 28th"?


----------



## Dank (26 Aug 2006)

Temoid said:
			
		

> I'm flying out of vancouver at 11 pm, sep 2nd.



Ouch. late 2am arrival + timezone change = what? 5am on the 3rd?

The 2 others and I from the island are leaving on the 8:45 plane outta Vancouver.
And 1 other I know is flying from Vancouver on the 10am flight (I think)

EDIT: Would our course be considered fall or summer training? Im thinking for casual civi clothes. Is it shortsleeve casual or longsleeve casual time?


----------



## MacIsaac (26 Aug 2006)

inferno said:
			
		

> Did anyone else get the frantic phone call from their CFRC today saying.. "We messed up, you fly out Sunday the 27th, and start on the 28th"?



Nope and wow if that is true you won't be reading this


----------



## inferno (26 Aug 2006)

It is true, supposedly the course was booked originally for the 4th, and no one told my Clerk that they changed it to the 28th.

What sucks what I was on my way to Kamloops for a last weekend Ultimate tournament. Booked the hotel, paid the field fees, everything. Then as I was just driving out of Vancouver, I get the call and had my team drop me on the side of the road so my parents could come grab me and take me home to pack.

Team was pretty upset, girlfriend was incredibly upset, parents are scrambling and panicing... oh well. 

So now I fly out on a 8:45 flight out of Vancouver, anyone else on that flight? The clerk said she had 4 Cadets who were on that course, and she's only contacted myself and one other.


----------



## lukek22 (26 Aug 2006)

Anyone know if there is a specific dress-code for when we arrive in Borden?  Didn't see any mention of it in the handbook...


----------



## Dank (26 Aug 2006)

Well, from what I saw on the BMQ movie that we got, no.
But, I remember in the book somewhere saying casual dress code. I'll go double check


----------



## HiredGoon10 (26 Aug 2006)

Yeah casual but not TOO casual. They said to 'dress appropriately and DO NOT wear blue jeans'. So I suppose something like a normal pair of pants and a dress shirt would be sufficent. Oh and don't wear a leather jacket, apparently the name tag they give you to stick on ruins leather.


----------



## MacIsaac (26 Aug 2006)

I would assume you could wear what you wore to your swearing in unless it was a full blown suit


----------



## HiredGoon10 (26 Aug 2006)

MacIsaac said:
			
		

> I would assume you could wear what you wore to your swearing in unless it was a full blown suit



No, I'm sure you could wear a suit if you wanted to. Why one would is another story.


----------



## MacIsaac (27 Aug 2006)

True enough


----------



## NWT-Hoy (28 Aug 2006)

Hello all,
I'll be joining you in Borden on the 4th... from the looks of it everyone here that is going is army. I'm navy - will that make a difference? Do they mix the branches together in BMQ, or do they tend to group them?
Whatever the case, I'm looking forward to it!!


----------



## HiredGoon10 (28 Aug 2006)

Nope, as far as I know BMQ is BMQ regardless of where you go afterwards. Less than a week to go now, I'm looking forward to seeing you there too NWT! 8)


----------



## MacIsaac (29 Aug 2006)

Ya BMQ is the same for everyone.


----------



## Strategic (31 Aug 2006)

It is the last five minuets of my civy job and I am using it to post here. Can,t wait to get to basic and start a new chapter of my life. I am going to take it easy with my girl fri and sat mabey go fishing and then leave early sun morning.

Anyways see you sunday

safe travels


----------



## Temoid (31 Aug 2006)

Actually, my flight isn't too bad. The plane takes off at 11:25 pm on saturday and arrives in montreal at 7:09 am.


----------



## govenor_mac (1 Sep 2006)

My son has been in Borden the last 5 months so he will be there to greet whomever is going in that direction.He starts the 4th.


----------



## lukek22 (1 Sep 2006)

So you've said several times.


----------



## govenor_mac (1 Sep 2006)

Oops, sorry, Just so danged proud.Won't say it again.


----------



## MacIsaac (1 Sep 2006)

Ah I just spend the day running around getting things so I'm ready tomorrow morning


----------



## LRRP (5 Sep 2006)

Just got my call today, Sworn in on Friday, then depart next Saturday for Basic to start on Sept. 18 at St-Jean. told I'm going PPCLI reg Infantry.

WoW

LRRP


----------

